# Regular as clockwork cycles, but no ovulation anyone else?



## kaye

Hi 

So i have regular cycles 27-28 days every month without fail. I have a 3-4 day period. 

Last year in september 2010, my 21 days bloods said progesterone level 34, so ovulating. However 5 months ago i had 2 more 21 days bloods and one showed a level of 24 progesterone and one showed a level of 19 progesterone. Which suggests i did not ovulate on those months. 

What i find really strange is that i still have a period every month without fail, i have read that this is a estrogeon bleed or something, but still every single month to be bang on time just seems weird. 

Is anyone else in the same situation?


----------



## kaye

anyone at all?


----------



## LizMcD

Me! Apparently I don't ovulate but I get periods 3-4 days long every month without fail, usually 30-32 days cycles. 

Weird isn't it?

Sending lots of luck, hope we both ovulate nxt month xx


----------



## kaye

LizMcD said:


> Me! Apparently I don't ovulate but I get periods 3-4 days long every month without fail, usually 30-32 days cycles.
> 
> Weird isn't it?
> 
> Sending lots of luck, hope we both ovulate nxt month xx

i just dont get it, i could understand a couple of times, and i could also understand if i had irregular cycles like PCOS. Just too weird! 


So you think we would be suitable candidates for clomid? 
I ave had scan on ovaries, my tubes checked and everything fine, just need to lose weigh which i am working on.

Good luck to you also xx


----------



## Cridge

Are you sure those progesterone levels don't indicate ovulation? I once had a level of 4 and my dr said that it did indicate ovulation, but very poor ovulation. I would guess that with those kinds of levels, and especially if you're getting af regularly, you're ovulating. Do you track temps? consistently high temps would also indicate ovulation.

That being said, I have PCOS and there have been times when I've had regular 19 or 20 day cycles and definitely no ovulation. I never understood the short cycles without ovulating, but it is possible.


----------



## kaye

Dr said to me that suggests im not ovulatating :-(


----------



## LizMcD

It does seem quite high - my result was only 2!!

One doc told that indicates no ovulation (regardless of test date), another told me i'd tested too early in my cycle and could have ovulated - v confused!! Also stress can mean you don't ovulate in a given month. I still don't know - i used to temp but it became too much and only ever showed a Luteal phase of 10-12 days plus I can never get a ovulation test result either so i suppose that says it all.

However i had a hcosy today (went well no blockages yeah!) and the docs said there were eggs and i'm prob going to ovulate - sooo confused. Don't think they were too worried as we're having iui regardless.

I would say you ovulated, could it have been a stressful month??

xx


----------



## Soili

I think you ovulate with those numbers! I don't, and mine was 0.94 last time I had it checked! Why won't you try temping for one cycle, you'll have your answer right there!


----------



## alison1981

Hi,
I also nhave 28 day cycles and dont ovulate, my levels are 8 and should be around 30. I have had Clomid and it made no differnce to me at all. I have just been referred for IVF so i have my fingers crossed. I used CBFM nad that said i ov once but had 21 day bloods and that suggetsed I didnt, Drs told me that only 21 day bloods are 100% so I havent used by CBFM since. Didnt like getting my hopes up only to find bloods were low results again. I also have no other problems. All I can say is that if Clomid doesnt work on first 3 attempts it is very unlikely to ever work for you.
good luck to everyone x


----------



## kaye

alison1981 said:


> Hi,
> I also nhave 28 day cycles and dont ovulate, my levels are 8 and should be around 30. I have had Clomid and it made no differnce to me at all. I have just been referred for IVF so i have my fingers crossed. I used CBFM nad that said i ov once but had 21 day bloods and that suggetsed I didnt, Drs told me that only 21 day bloods are 100% so I havent used by CBFM since. Didnt like getting my hopes up only to find bloods were low results again. I also have no other problems. All I can say is that if Clomid doesnt work on first 3 attempts it is very unlikely to ever work for you.
> good luck to everyone x

Good luck with your IVF, hope all goes well for you


----------



## Melts

I know this is a really old post but i am having the same problem and wondering if you ever got it sorted out. 

My cycles vary from 26-29 days. I started temping recently and from what i can see i don't think i am ovulating.


----------



## green turtle

I think that it is likely that you will be prescribed clomid to induce ovulation. Good luck! p.s. It's not uncommon to have your period, but not ovulate.


----------



## Pippi_elk

My 6 dpo levels were 25, fertility nurse said they like it to be over 30 but With a level of 25 i probably am ovulating. I take my temps and notice a temp shift every month.
I got pregnant last dec but miscarried so even even though your progesterone is a little low perhaps you are still ovulating....although no luck since for me but then I'm n my 40s so a bit a ancient!


----------



## kaye

Hi 

Well i have been using duofertility for the last 12 months and i have ovulated every month on either day 14 or 15 each month. 
I think maybe its low progesterone. 
I need to lose weight and am really struggling to do this but desperate to get clomid to see if that helps me


----------



## Coolstar

I have the same problem.My cycles are from 24 to 26 days and according to my BBT charts i ov around day 12/13.I also get a thermal shift but last cycle when i went for CD21 blood work i found out that my progesterone level was very low just 2.4 :( which meant i did not ov.But i was surprised since i had a 26 day cycle, got +opk and had .4 thermal shift.It's so confusing.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi coolstar

Obviously you must be on a different measurement. Think mine was pmoles/l whereas yours is probably in grams. Yea think my 25 translates to about 8 on the scale used mostly in USA. S your 2 sounds very low.


Are all your other bloods ok like thyroid and prolactin because I think they can impat progesterone levels from what I have been reading. My prolactin was a little high but not so bad it needs treated. My thyroid Tsh was in normal range but at high end.


----------



## Coolstar

Yes US and UK measurement are little diff.My doc told me prog level should be 13 and from what i read anything below 5 is no ovulation,between 5 and 10 is weak ov.I was checked for prolactin and thyroid which came out normal.What has your doc prescribed for low progesterone?


----------



## Pippi_elk

Coolstar said:


> Yes US and UK measurement are little diff.My doc told me prog level should be 13 and from what i read anything below 5 is no ovulation,between 5 and 10 is weak ov.I was checked for prolactin and thyroid which came out normal.What has your doc prescribed for low progesterone?

They did n't prescribe me anything. My gp didn't even seem to know about prescribing anything for low progesterone. Reading on the web it seems there's some controversy over whether boosting low progesterone has any benefit....but your case where you may not be ovulating is probably different and maybe you need something like Clomid to stimulate ovulation?
I am waiting to see a fertility specialist but have to wait 2 months as I'm not going privately. Just continuing on bd and hoping for the best in the next 2 months. But i probably am ovulating as did manage to get a bfp last December but since the mc no sign of any bfps.


----------



## Coolstar

Wish there was some magic pill to raise progesterone level.I am going for blood test tomm i will update the result when i get it.Hope Clomid helped me !! Keeping my FXD.


----------



## phrumkidost

Coolstar said:


> Wish there was some magic pill to raise progesterone level.I am going for blood test tomm i will update the result when i get it.Hope Clomid helped me !! Keeping my FXD.

Have you tried progesterone cream? I've heard several ladies swear by it (though I've heard differing stories of whether to use during the whole cycle or Post-O)


----------



## cboldis

I am also in the same situation. I have regular cycles [30-32 days], good blood tests, and still I am not ovulating. Moreover doc said my ovaries look like PCOS although I don't have the symptoms and moreover I am having regular cycles... I don't understand at all... for months i have been monitoring my cervical fluid and it's ok, but i have NO pos ovulation test...


----------



## 2have4kids

https://www.naturopathtoronto.ca/PCOS.htm

This article speaks mostly to PCOS women, which I'm not but it helps explain why some people (like me!) have regular AF but may not ovulate. At the very bottom there's a link to Myo-inocetol which is a supplement (L-Arginine & NAC) that all are antioxidants (help prevent cancer) BUT help you ovulate & prevent M/C. 

I wasn't ovulating for years, got sent to the fc, was going to do IVF in Sept and then had a BFP and the only recent changes were adding these supplements, cutting down carbs, and using softcups. Out of 15 months of trying, the last 4 were using these + softcups = 1 chemical & 1 m/c. But i ovulated! Jubilations lol. Idk, worked for me, at the very least it's a good read. :flower:


----------



## Coolstar

phrumkidost: I am thinking about asking the doc next cycle for progesterone cream or supplement.


----------

